# Oil pan Gasket installation on a Pontiac 400



## Pontiac_Madness (Aug 15, 2011)

I am to the point where I am getting ready to install the timing cover and oil pan on my Pontiac 400 that I have completely gone through. I have built a couple of Pontiac 400's in the past but it has been a while. I plan on using the felpro cork and rubber gaskets that come in the engine rebuild kit. My oil pan is the one that only has 2 spikes and 1 pointy spike on the rear of the pan(73 400). Also my rear main cap has no grove for the cork gasket that comes in the kit. My main concerns are all the joints and how much rtv to use, do I apply a film of rtv to both sides of the cork gasket and which would you put on first, the timing cover or the oil pan. Any help,instructions, and PICS would be greatly appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Use "The Right Stuff"...as a sealant!!!:cheers


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

If it's out and on an engine stand I would install the timing cover first. As for how much gooey stuff to add... Just be easy on the stuff. Technically if it has a gasket it requires no sealant. If it requires some type of sealant there is usually no gasket. Adding stuff to bothe side can make the gasket slide out while tightening down. If I am going to seal a a gasket to something I will usually do it to the easier to handle piece. I.E. pan or cover. If later in life you need to remove either. Clean up will be easier beacuse you can carry the pan to a trash can to scrape it Put a bead at the joints but not so much it squeeze intot he engine when tightend up.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

^^^ what these gents said. I'll add this: I always add small fillets of sealer in the corners (at the rear main and pan, and the front cover, and I don't overtighten the pan bolts. You want them snug, but you don't want to pull the pan rails into the block. I once had a 428 that had oiling issues.....turned out to be a big glob of blue silicone in an oil passage....the builder had probably used a whole tube of the stuff. If you're doing it right, you'll have a bunch of it left over!! Less is more!!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Yea, about a small pea sized dab in the corners/joints like were the timing cover and oil pan come together.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Just keep everything as clean as you can, take lots of care doing the best you can to get the gaskets/seals in place so that there are no gaps anywhere and everything fits nice and tight. If you're using the cork pan seal on the rear, curve it around the inside a jar or something and leave it a day or two to force it into a curve so that it will take a "set". When you fit it, carefully shave the ends on a bevelled angle so that they lay flat on the block surface and don't have any gaps. Trial-fit everything - lay the gasket and pan on the block "dry", turn out the lights, and shine a bright light up through the valley if you can and try to see light "leaking" out around the gasket. The idea is to get everything to fit flush with no leaks even before you put any sealant on anything.

Even with all that there are no guarantees - sometimes you can do it all correctly and still get a leaker.

Bear


----------



## Pontiac_Madness (Aug 15, 2011)

Thank you guys. I have had really good luck with the 5 spike rear pan gasket, this is the first time I am trying the 3 spike. Would you recommend using the 3 spike or the cork one on the rear of the pan?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

My opinion is that if you've got the groove for it, the cork is the best. Otherwise, use whatever fits the number of slots you have in your oil pan. If using one of those, since I hear they tend to deform/squish out when you tighten up the pan, then I'd be tempted to glue/seal it securely to the oil pan before installation but after test fitting everything in order to try to keep it from moving around on you. I'd probably use an adhesive more substantial than silicone sealer, and I might even sand the metal surface of the pan with something like 80 grit to give it some "tooth" for the adhesive to bite into.

Make sure you use (or get if you don't have them) the spacers that go under the bolt heads on the rear of the pan that spread the load out from the bolts and keep them from dimpling the pan bolt holes. Like these:
1964-81 PONTIAC OIL PAN REINFORCEMENT BRACES PAIR | eBay

Bear


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

:agree.....just be real careful around the rear main cap.....E


----------



## Pontiac_Madness (Aug 15, 2011)

You guys are extremely helpful, this is exactly the kind of info I am looking for. Thank you all!


----------

